# Hello, I'm new here



## Penelope33 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi everyone. Unfortunately I signed up for this site during a conflict, maybe that's how a lot of you got here. But Im hoping that once the conflict is resolved, this can be a good resource to hear others' perspectives, to learn and grow in my relationship.


----------

